# 1949 fleetline 2dr



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok here we go. i was bit by the bomb bug helping my friend Manny build up his 50 deluxe. after searching endlessly i finally found the car that i wanted. i with the help of DirtySanchez went up to the woods of NY to pull this one out and save her. i found the car on ebay and after bidding and not winning i got a message through ebay that the winning bidder was a deadbeat.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i paid 2300 for the car which i thought was a good price cause the guy said it already had a v8 swap and a rear end swap he said the body was solid and that the car has been sitting for 5 years but the car was started now and then. once i got the car home and really looking at it i realized it was in ALOT worse shape then i first thought.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once i got the car here i wanted to see if i could get the motor running. first thing i wanted to do was get to the gas tank. the original was not there and they had a tank mounted in the trunk:thumbsdown:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

when i took the tank out i saw the trunk floor was rotted and it was patched with sheet metal and was done really badly so i ripped everything out.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i wanted to see if i could get the motor to turn over. first i put a battery in it and tried to turn the motor and it didnt do anything


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice project, can't wait to see Ur progress homie.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i then pulled the starter out and tried to turn the motor by hand and still nothing so i knew something wasnt right. i pulled the valve covers off and realized why the motor wouldnt turn.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i remember seeing this one on ebay and you talking about picking it up. with the work your homie doing on there bomb i'm sure yours is going to come out just as bad ass......


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks. its gonna be a long road. i just sold my 68 vert so the money from that will speed it along


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i then pulled the starter out and tried to turn the motor by hand and still nothing so i knew something wasnt right. i pulled the valve covers off and realized why the motor wouldnt turn.


 damn push rods rusted in..... motor might still be rebuildable. will have to break it down more to see


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after pulling the heads off i realized this motor is going to the junk yard


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> thanks. its gonna be a long road. i just sold my 68 vert so the money from that will speed it along


working on cars are a long road trip. bombs even longer.....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

so thats it the motor is out and in the junk yard.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

and there it goes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

empty under the hood


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the motor was out and junked i decided to start removing all the trim and sanding the car down. at this point is where i realized I MADE A BIG MISTAKE buying this car.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the trim was off and i started removing the old paint i saw caked on bondo everywhere and really bad patch work and oh yeah rot EVERYWHERE


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> damn push rods rusted in..... motor might still be rebuildable. will have to break it down more to see


i am not taking any chances i think this motor has a cracked block


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i coninued bringing the car down to bare metal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

found a few dents that was just filled with bondo


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny showin off as always. you will see alot of pics of him doing shit like this through out this build


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the front fenders are rotted beyond repair so i will junk these and get others


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cars gonna need alot of patch panels as you can see


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now the car is in the garage i started to take the doors and the front clip off


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after seeing all the body work needed and me never done body work before i called a "friend" for assistance he told me to order all the patch panels and to spray the car with 2k primer for now and he will come in and do it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after searching ebay i found a set of fenders that were rust free so i bought them.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once they were sanded i primered those also. they have a few dents but nothing my "friend"cant handle


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok so i called my "friend several times over the past few weeks and all of a sudden he didnt answer my calls anymore. gee theres a fuckin shock


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after gutting the interior and seeing the floor rotted and patched badly i ripeed them out. i also figured that my "friend was no longer willing to help and i wans on my own i started with the rockers.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the rockers were in it was time for the floors


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

driver side floors are done so i painted them with some rustolem


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after the floors were in i decided to start my own body work.whats the worst that can happen id havta pay someone to do it?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i started by cutting out all the bad metal and trimming up the patch panels to fit.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bought myself a cheap hammer and dollt set to see if i could do it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

came across a visor on ebay and bought it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the rot was cut and panels trimmed i started welding them. what a difference welding sheet metal and 1/4 inch steel. i had a few burn throughs but i am getting the hang of it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i was told to make sure that a skirt will fit. that the patch panels arent a perfect fit. it fits


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after grinding down the welds i started with the all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the all meatl was on i added some bondo


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after a few coats of bondo i got the panel really smooth and i sprayed some primer to try and find any waves


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

gucci time!~


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am very happy with the outcome of this panel and will be doing the rest of the car on my own so i am glad that my "friend" flaked out on me more progress to come


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> i am very happy with the outcome of this panel and will be doing the rest of the car on my own so i am glad that my "friend" flaked out on me more progress to come


Real nice work!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

YOU HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB,KEEP PLUGGING AT IT HOMIE,THATS GOING COME OUT TO BE A REALLY NICE BOMBITA


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks guys. i am hoping to get all the body work done before the new year. then the fun really begins


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> i am very happy with the outcome of this panel and will be doing the rest of the car on my own so i am glad that my "friend" flaked out on me more progress to come


:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

very cool bro...great progress!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> came across a visor on ebay and bought it


what did that visor cost?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> what did that visor cost?


i paid about 350. u wanna buy it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

your build is coming out bad ass bro. are you going to put another 350 in or find a 235 or 250 motor to put in? the visor is going to be a nice touch with the skirts....:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

gotta respect that backyard boogie homie....I always will


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> i paid about 350. u wanna buy it?


will it fit on my caddy?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> your build is coming out bad ass bro. are you going to put another 350 in or find a 235 or 250 motor to put in? the visor is going to be a nice touch with the skirts....:thumbsup:


definetly goin with the 350 route. i had a inline 6 when i had my 62 wagon and did not like it besides its alot easier to get parts for a 350


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> will it fit on my caddy?
> 
> View attachment 375348


i dont think it will fit. but i wasnt j/p i dont wanna sell it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> gotta respect that backyard boogie homie....I always will[/QUOTE
> 
> so will i. anyone will build cars when they get paid for it. true builders built for the love not the money.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> i dont think it will fit. but i wasnt j/p i dont wanna sell it



.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just seen this build, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> definetly goin with the 350 route. i had a inline 6 when i had my 62 wagon and did not like it besides its alot easier to get parts for a 350


very true. i order parts for my bomb every week only to find out i need something else so i end up having to what another week to get the put in...........:banghead:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Hialeah56 said:


> just seen this build, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent a little more time working the rear quarter. got it almost perfect. i wetsanded it and primered it i am gonna leave it for now and move onto a different part of the car.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i cut out the passenger side rocker and replace it along with the front floor brace


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

there is another brace right behind the front one that i dont think they repo so i made my own out of a pice of flat stock


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i a going to drill holes in the metal and use it as a body mount also

i layed some temporary rattle can primer


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am going to lay in the passenger side front and rear floor pans this weekend and then onto the passenger side rear quarters


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

to the top!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

You didnt water sand over the bare body filler did you?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

big C said:


> You didnt water sand over the bare body filler did you?



yeah i did. was i not supposed to?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah i did. was i not supposed to?


 no your not supposed to bc the body filler will asorb moister and it will start to rust underneath. Google it up and read up on it man I hate to see you go through all that time doing body work to just turn around and have a set back.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Check out autobody 101.com there some usefull tips up in there good luck homie thats a kick ass body style


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

big C said:


> no your not supposed to bc the body filler will asorb moister and it will start to rust underneath. Google it up and read up on it man I hate to see you go through all that time doing body work to just turn around and have a set back.


thank you for that tip.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

trimmed down and layed in the passenger side floor pans today. gonna rustolem them tommorrow


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Nice build!

X2 on the filler. *


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Catalyzed said:


> *Nice build!
> 
> X2 on the filler. *



thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started early this morning and did some work today i painted the floor pans


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started on the passenger side quarter today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the panel trimmed and ready to go in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded in and grinded down


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

1st coat of all metal filler applied.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tackling that metal work, ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Tackling that metal work, ttt


its my new obsession cant do anything else until the body work is done. i love hands on learning especially when i am teaching myself.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I heard that, no one breathing down Ur neck is always nice. Is this Ur first time doing metal work on a car? It looks real good.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

franciscojrandrade said:


> I heard that, no one breathing down Ur neck is always nice. Is this Ur first time doing metal work on a car? It looks real good.[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks for the compliment. yes this is the first time i have done metal work on a car and first time doin the body work.
> 
> i have a totally diffrent outlook on body work now its alot clearer why some guys charge so much money to do it it is alot of work


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Not only that the supplies are so fucking expensive.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice progress your making on your bomb bro......


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice progress your making on your bomb bro......


thank you


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Great build. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

kaos283 said:


> Great build. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


thanks Novan you take care of that 68 please.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a couple random pics Manny took


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

keep it up bro lookini good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ridez only said:


> keep it up bro lookini good


i will trust me

keep givin Manny those tips and he will keep telling me i really appreciate it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Love this Topic...Wish I had the the time to dig into mine, gonna be a 3 year rolling project for me. You NewYorkers get down.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> Love this Topic...Wish I had the the time to dig into mine, gonna be a 3 year rolling project for me. You NewYorkers get down.


thanks bro. bustin my hump with this one but it is the greastest learning expierence ive had buildin any car and i have built quite a few


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

layed down the last layer of filler today. the panel is 90 percent done so i will 2k primer it and move on to the next one


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

in the in betwwen time on the filler drying i layed some on the fromt fendr to even that out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once i blocked it down nice and smooth i layed in some 2k high build primer


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is the third panel that i have welded in and each panel isgetting a little easier. it is alot of work replacing these panels but like ive posted before this is a great learning expierence for me


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here is the next panel that i will be replacing over the next week


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

picked up some osn pumps for the car when the time comes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice progress bro. nice find on the pumps......:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice progress bro. nice find on the pumps......:thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut out the rotted panels and trimmed the patch will be welding them in over the weekend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

well done Pauly!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> well done Pauly!!!!!!!!


thanks Dave. next time you in ny we take a bomb cruise around the city


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice build man. Some real nice progress. There is another dude in this forum named shibby. He has some real good body welding info in his topic for a 64 he is building. I only say this because you said you are new to it. I am new to it as well and it helped me a hell of alot. 
Keep at it man. Certainly a great car to build.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

socapots said:


> Nice build man. Some real nice progress. There is another dude in this forum named shibby. He has some real good body welding info in his topic for a 64 he is building. I only say this because you said you are new to it. I am new to it as well and it helped me a hell of alot.
> Keep at it man. Certainly a great car to build.


gonna check that out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

trimmed the panel a little more fits in good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

wnet out and got the motor and tranny for the 49. bought it from a guy who had it in his chevelle ran real nice. he said the motor is worked but that dont matter tp me. needs some cleaning up and fresh paint


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

picked up some more goodies for the car here are my oil tanks gonna get a full makeover


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

got 2 and 2 more on the way


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> thanks Dave. next time you in ny we take a bomb cruise around the city


looking forward to it...Nothing like cruising in a bomba


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

nice build


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> got 2 and 2 more on the way





NYC68droptop said:


> picked up some more goodies for the car here are my oil tanks gonna get a full makeover



Man thats sweet. 
Nice pick ups.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

just bought me a set of 13 inch supremes for the car


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 386760
> 
> 
> just bought me a set of 13 inch supremes for the car


Nice!!


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> i paid 2300 for the car which i thought was a good price cause the guy said it already had a v8 swap and a rear end swap he said the body was solid and that the car has been sitting for 5 years but the car was started now and then. once i got the car home and really looking at it i realized it was in ALOT worse shape then i first thought.


 Yeah you have a lot of work ahead of you, but your knocking it out " built not bought " right....Progress is looking good....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

what kinda rear end u gunna use to fit them rims?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

gonna run a gbody rear. if the rims dont fit with skirts and some modifications i will get 2 13x5.5 for the rear


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

layed down first coat on bondo


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> lookin good :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cars gonna look sweet on those astro-supremes:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Cars gonna look sweet on those astro-supremes:thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down the bondo and sprayed some 2k primrer. although the panel is not 100percent straight i will leave it like that for the time being and move on to the next panel. i have to order a tail pan for the car so that will be in the next week.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now its time to move onto the motor. i bought it from a guy that had it running very well in his chevelle so no need to mess with the internals just the apperance. stripped it down and cleaned it and put on some high heat primer


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once that was dry i layed on the first coat of high heat. i plan on paintining the car basecoat blue and then lay on tons of light blue flakes so i painting the motor blue


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good Paul !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> once that was dry i layed on the first coat of high heat. i plan on paintining the car basecoat blue and then lay on tons of light blue flakes so i painting the motor blue


nice color blue. it was one of the color i was looking at to paint my car.....


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

NYC68droptop said:


> once that was dry i layed on the first coat of high heat. i plan on paintining the car basecoat blue and then lay on tons of light blue flakes so i painting the motor blue


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice color blue. it was one of the color i was looking at to paint my car.....


that color is called ford blue.lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

350 motor makeover complete now its time to oder some chrome


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent some time straightening a few dents on the trunk lid


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

steve 67 impala said:


> Looking good Paul !


thanks Steve. u start the frame swap yet?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> now its time to move onto the motor. i bought it from a guy that had it running very well in his chevelle so no need to mess with the internals just the apperance. stripped it down and cleaned it and put on some high heat primer


Looking good.


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

not yet, im working on SS for now... RAG is next in line !!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

steve 67 impala said:


> not yet, im working on SS for now... RAG is next in line !!!


Steve 67 Impala
Steve 67 Impala SS
Steve 67 Impala Rag


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Paul...Good progress on the bombita amigo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

great work so far.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Great build on a beautiful body style. Hell of a job you're doing. You're motivating me jus watching your progress. I dream of owning another bombita again someday.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NYC68droptop said:


> ok here we go. i was bit by the bomb bug helping my friend Manny build up his 50 deluxe. after searching endlessly i finally found the car that i wanted. i with the help of DirtySanchez went up to the woods of NY to pull this one out and save her. i found the car on ebay and after bidding and not winning i got a message through ebay that the winning bidder was a deadbeat.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone. i am really motivated to get this car rolling. the final outcome is not goin be vegas material but whatever it looks like i will be proud knowing that every part of this car was built by me in my garage


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent a little more time on the trunk today. i am really getting the hang of the hammer and dolly to shape the metal back into place. heres the trunk with a layer of filler.there wasnt really alot of work needed on the trunk which is great cause every other part needs work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

waiting for the filler to dry and set i cleaned out the trunk. i will not be replacing the sheetmetal i will just make a template and then cut a piece of 3/16thsmetal to go in its place. that should be strong enough to hold the hydros and batteries.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am cutting out the spare tire well. i wont be replacing that either i am going to try and get a custom gas tank made. i want to be able to drive this car with the bumper on the ground i know i wont be able to do that cause Mannys 50 deluxe gas tanks drags the ground


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work Paul...Slowly but surely you are going to make this one shine...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> that color is called ford blue.lol


:nono::barf:that's a no no in the chevy rule book to use ford on a chevy..... thought it was a og color from a 58 or 59 chevy.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> thanks everyone. i am really motivated to get this car rolling. the final outcome is not goin be vegas material but* whatever it looks like i will be proud knowing that every part of this car was built by me in my garage*


message.........:rimshot: your making some good progress.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> waiting for the filler to dry and set i cleaned out the trunk. i will not be replacing the sheetmetal i will just make a template and then cut a piece of 3/16thsmetal to go in its place. that should be strong enough to hold the hydros and batteries.


your spare tire wheel well looks like mine.......:tears: expect that im keeping mine and not going with switches.... only going to lower it with bitches..........:biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Coca Pearl said:


> your spare tire wheel well looks like mine.......:tears: expect that im keeping mine and not going with switches.... only going to lower it with bitches..........:biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> your spare tire wheel well looks like mine.......:tears: expect that im keeping mine and not going with switches.... only going to lower it with bitches..........:biggrin:


:loco::rofl:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :loco::rofl:


:uh::naughty:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking good Paul...Good progress on the bombita amigo


thanks Dave it definetly will be a nice cruiser when its done. but will be nothing compared to your impala


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

trunk is 90 percent done and back on the car. now i will be moving onto the passenger side door.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i got some more parts in for the motor. put on the pulleys, altenator brackets and distributer. waiting on a few other parts then i will put the motor in the car for mock up purposes.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also started to tear down the dash board to get that ready for some fresh paint and all the upgrades


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

you know i had to cut the speaker grill and make sure that my radio will fit in there


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

onto the door.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Keep it up Paul. It's looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Paul...You are putting a lot of work into it and it shows...Keep up the great work brother!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

kaos283 said:


> Keep it up Paul. It's looking good. :thumbsup:


thanks Novan


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking good Paul...You are putting a lot of work into it and it shows...Keep up the great work brother!!!


thanks Dave ive been following your build also you guys r doing some great work also


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent some more time in the garage today. i pulled out most of the dents with a puller then welded up the holes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once i welded up the holes i grinded them down


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i will be layin down some all metal filler to smooth it out


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

doing a hell of a job man keep it up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

the build is looking pretty damn good man.. Making some nice progress.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

carlito77 said:


> doing a hell of a job man keep it up


thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i also started to tear down the dash board to get that ready for some fresh paint and all the upgrades


digtial dash coming..........hno:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> digtial dash coming..........hno:


yeah i wish.... just gonna get some dolphin gauges


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the first coat of all metal.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the gbody rear that will go under the car. had to bring it in the garage cause i think the junkies were tyring to steal it for the scrap metl


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


>


Old School Brother gonna look sweet...:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wheels look sweet man. Nice buy.


----------



## edgar071093 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah i wish.... just gonna get some dolphin gauges


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

took a trip out on long island today and picked up a driver door and some rear seats. pics will come tommorrow


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> you know i had to cut the speaker grill and make sure that my radio will fit in there


Like the topic so far specially the sbc and the supremes but this one made me a little :barf:. Wish you would have hidden the radio in the glovebox or in one of those tissue dispensers.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Hialeah56 said:


> Like the topic so far specially the sbc and the supremes but this one made me a little :barf:. Wish you would have hidden the radio in the glovebox or in one of those tissue dispensers.


:rofl::rofl: not sure im gonna leave it like that just did that one day while waiting for the body filler to set. that piece was rusted and wanted to see what uit looks like


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

picked up a passenger door and rear seats in long island yesterday.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

door is really solis just had alot of surface rust and a few little holes that will be a easy repair


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pulled off all the hinges and set them in a bucket of wd40 to see how good they will come out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is the passenger side door will the final layer of filler (hopefully)


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the door gets sanded down and primered i will put it back on the car


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished sanding the passenger door it is 90 percent done so i will move onto the driver door


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded the driver door down to metal and sprayed some primer on it and added the first coat of all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the door is finished i am going to put them back on the car and ove onto the tail pan.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good homie.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down the door and primered it today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i took the hinges out of the bucket of wd40 after being in there for a week. they were nice and loose so i am going to use them. when i took of the doors i broke two of the bolts. i drilled them out and retapped primered and painted


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also put the passenger door on the car today.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

driver door on today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

onto the hood


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hood emblem was held on with gasket maker


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

daamn fool nice progress! the door lines to the body look gucci!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> daamn fool nice progress! the door lines to the body look gucci!!!!


thanks manny


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

2 1/2 hrs and half of the hood is at bare metal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hood down to metal and primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finally got my motor mounts in after waiting 3 weeks for them. hung them up and painted them


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

went to the metal shop today and had them cut my templates for the firewall this will be my objective for the weekend


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the firewall is shaved i will drop the motor in to make sure i have no clearance issues then i will pull the body off the frame and start the frame build up. gonna do a mustang front end and a four link for the rear. will also be cnotching the frame and doing a c channel bridge for the hydros


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice build..:thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

YOU GOT IT GOING ON ,THAT BABY IS GOING TO LOOK STUFF


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> driver door on today


Car is coming along nicely. Was it a pain to get the doors back on nice and lined up with the rest of the car? I'm wanting to rebuild the door hinges om my 63.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Car is coming along nicely. Was it a pain to get the doors back on nice and lined up with the rest of the car? I'm wanting to rebuild the door hinges om my 63.


no it really wasnt hard i did it by myself. but i took off the fenders.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

all trimmed and ready to weld in


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

nice project


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

build up is looking great, I like it from ground up :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

firewall shaved.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

look who came by to lend a helping hand clowin as always


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

one of the reasons i shaved the firewal with 1/8 inch steel. i want the engine compartment to be clean so i mounted the battery inside the car under the dash on the passenger side


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

a little primer


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Making good progress :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad ass build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> a little primer


you should weld the battery tray in or put the battery in the trunk. so the fire wall will be completely shaved.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for the 49


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Coca Pearl said:


> you should weld the battery tray in or put the battery in the trunk. so the fire wall will be completely shaved.


Good idea ! :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> you should weld the battery tray in or put the battery in the trunk. so the fire wall will be completely shaved.


that is a good idea


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> will it fit on my caddy?
> 
> View attachment 375348


u need a fulton type visor like the one is used on the 47-48 chevys


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

added the next layer of filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down and 2k primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

gonna mock up the motor this weekend


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Still lookin good....:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

got some parts in yesterday. i will be doing a power brake setup in the original mounting spot cause i do not want a booster and master in my engine compartment


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pushed the car out of the garage to give the garage some much needed cleaning up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once everything was cleaned up i decided to give the transmission a makeover


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cleaned up and primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted black and ready to bolt up to the motor


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

motor and tranny are one again


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> pushed the car out of the garage to give the garage some much needed cleaning up


Car looks good even taken apart, can't wait to see this done :thumbsup: Do you have a color/colors in mind?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

one mans junk is another mans treasure. scored a original front seat for the car costs me 50 bucks for the seat and 120 bucks to ship.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

got the brake booster in today and bolted everything together


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Hialeah56 said:


> Car looks good even taken apart, can't wait to see this done :thumbsup: Do you have a color/colors in mind?


gonna go with a light sky blue for a base but undecided about the color flake either gonna go with a white or a dark blue. either way i want heavy baby flakes for her


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the color blue i am going with. i brought the center cap for the supremes to the powdercoater. i am considering powdercoating the outer lip of the rim and the centercaps this color


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

kaos283 said:


> Good idea ! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> heres the color blue i am going with. i brought the center cap for the supremes to the powdercoater. i am considering powdercoating the outer lip of the rim and the centercaps this color


no more ford blues bro.......:roflmao:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

tail pan came in today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the tailpan on the car


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

when i cut the tailpan out i noticed the the rear section of the trunk is rotted so i am going to replace that before i put in the new tailpan which is gonna havre to get trimmmed to fit


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i bolted the seat in and actually sat in the car for the first time since i bought it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> heres the tailpan on the car


your tailpan looks better then mine. i can push on it and it will crunble.....


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> i bolted the seat in and actually sat in the car for the first time since i bought it.


This is cool, Taking a minute to really enjoy the built while sitting down in your project with a beer.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

kaos283 said:


> This is cool, Taking a minute to really enjoy the built while sitting down in your project with a beer.


yeah i sat in it last night and cried cause i sold a perfectly good 68 vert for this hunk of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good for you bad for me. lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

since i have to put the tail pan on hold for some more parts to come in i decided tosand down the dash board. i attempted to take out the windshield ..got the driver side out ok but broke the passenger side:buttkick:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once the windshield was out i found some more rot in the metal..geez there a fuckin surprise


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started sanding down the dash


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

layed down some primer on the dash anfter finishing sanding it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next step is to mount in the g body steering column. i pulled this column out of a regal that i parted out i want to use this column cause it will give me the ignition and turn signals


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to trim the column to get it to go through the fire wall.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i zip tied the column in place so i could figure out how to make the mounts for it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i had to qiut for the day but have the general idea on how the brackets will mount will finish that up the next time im in the garage


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i had the outside of my rim powdrecoated. not sure if i wanna do the other rims?????????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not a fan of that man..
But in the end its up to you.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

socapots said:


> not a fan of that man..
> But in the end its up to you.


the rims???


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished mounting the steering column. i took the original firewallmount and cut it in half and bolted it back to the firewall and i used the original gbody bracket to mount it to the dashboard.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next while the tailpan is out i will put a 1/8th inch thick piece of metal in the trunk floor so i can weld the battery and pump racks to the floor of the car. here a pic of my template


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice progress bro......<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice progress bro......<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


thanks bro. its movin along nicely amost looks like a car again


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres my christmas gift from my wife


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

was told it fits right into the factory location. but didnt fit perfectly to i had to trim the dash no biggie its in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

taped off the top of the dash to paint the same color as the motor. gonna add some black flake to see the overall look. im not really sure about stayin with this blue but i wil make my final decision once the flake is sprayed


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

nice build


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> the rims???


Yeah man. I shoulda quoted it. lol.
But yeah. Never been a fan of the painted dish.. On anything actually... wires. big wheels. whatever.. Not sure why.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> heres my christmas gift from my wife


nice gift from the wifey.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> taped off the top of the dash to paint the same color as the motor. gonna add some black flake to see the overall look. im not really sure about stayin with this blue but i wil make my final decision once the flake is sprayed


it will appeal more once complete. looks good...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> was told it fits right into the factory location. but didnt fit perfectly to i had to trim the dash no biggie its in


turned out good


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

Really nice work so far bro...keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Read through the build. Man really coming a long way with her. Looking a helluva a lot nicer then when you first started. Yes it started out as a POS, but with the work you're putting into it, you will have more of a satisfaction for the beauty she will become.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that the gbody column is in and i will be using that for ignition and other switches i dont need the switch holes in the dash so i wanted to seal them up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i cut some holes out with my hole saw and welded them in place


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

once they were welded i smothed them out with some all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i noticed some deep scratches in the dash that i didnt see before i painted it so i decided to sand it down and start all ove


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i think that the problem was that i didnt use a filler primer as my first coat so it didnt fill all the imperfections. so this coat was a filler primer. im gonna let it sit overnight and them lay some paint again tommorrow


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> i think that the problem was that i didnt use a filler primer as my first coat so it didnt fill all the imperfections. so this coat was a filler primer. im gonna let it sit overnight and them lay some paint again tommorrow


are you gona wetsand that primer first before you paint


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

west coast ridaz said:


> are you gona wetsand that primer first before you paint


yes i will. i think that may have beem one of my faults the first time. i never wet sanded it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

wetsanded the dash today and it looks much better so i layed another coat of paint


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

did the lower half of the dash today also


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a shot of the whole dash.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIE 
LOOKING GOOD


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

REGAL81 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIE
> LOOKING GOOD


you to Will and to your family


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> you to Will and to your family


THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

REGAL81 said:


> THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT


i got a long way to go probably wont see it out till 2013 season


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> i got a long way to go probably wont see it out till 2013 season


THATS WHATS UP TAKE UR TIME N DO IT THE RIGHT WAY ILL BE HERE


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i cleaned up the column and layed some paint on that before i put it back in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finally got the back end of the trunk today now i will finish the tail pan in the next few daye


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a pic of the both pieces together before they get trimmed and welded in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put some time in cutting out the rotted panels and getting the trunk drop off in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

test fit the trunk dropp off pan had to trim it a little i also drilled holes in it so i can spot weld it also


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the reason i am putting in the dropp of pan is so i can bolt up the rear splash pan, or bumper filler. once this is in i will be fitting in a sheet of 1/8th inch steel to mount the hydros


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NYC68droptop said:


> i cleaned up the column and layed some paint on that before i put it back in


:thumbsup:


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

PICS OF HOPE


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

YOU CAN DOIT HOMEI


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ridez only said:


>


thanks bro it makes me realized how much more work i gotta do


----------



## uitztekatl1 (Apr 6, 2008)

good stuff! im motivated to go work on mine now :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent some more time in the garage today this is my future trunk pan


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished putting in the drop off pan.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut the sheetmetal and test fit little trimming here and there and it will be ready to weld in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

uitztekatl1 said:


> good stuff! im motivated to go work on mine now :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweet dude


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

keep going paul... i will come one day to see it..


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Been a while since I checked in. I've been doing a little work to mine. I see your steady putting in work, like always still looking _*GOOD*_ brother. I gotta keep checking in on you to get my motivation going on. Keep putting love in that '49' she's getting there.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the words of encouragment fellas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

progress looking good bro.......


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished the trunk pan gonna primer it for now then onto the tailpan.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

she looking good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone. i hit a bump in the road on this build. i am having trouble fitting in the tailpan. cant seen to get it to line up straight. this is the REAL first big obstacle i hit so far. it will be a few days before i make another attempt to fit it. once its done pics will follow and the build will continue


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

looking good hoime keep up the good work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LENETOWNTX said:


> looking good hoime keep up the good work


thank you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put in some more time in on the tailpan and i just couldnt get it right. i was very fustrated. put out distress call and in came my boy Manny (daoriginator64)to the rescue. he came in trimmed my tailpan and we set it in i will have to do some final shaping to get it perfect.

wanna say a big THANK YOU to Manny for coming through and getting it done.

a even bigger FUCK YOU to the guy that said he was coming by to help me several times and never showed up. not gonna name names but i sure you will read this and you know who you are.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this side is off a little bit but that what happens with a aftermarket panel i guess


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am gonna put in a different type of taillight other than the stock ones once the panel is done


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Glad it finally work out. Everytime I hit a bump and we manage to get it done the balance seems easier. Hopefully I will be the same is this case. 

Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thats what REAL freinds are for!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> thats what REAL freinds are for!


thats the truth. not many of them REAL friends around anymore


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i welded in one side of the tailpan and shaped a piece of metal to join both pieces together. my sheetmatal skills are not up to par so keep the insults to yourself.
heres a before shot








after


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

first coat of all metal filler


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i welded in one side of the tailpan and shaped a piece of metal to join both pieces together. my sheetmatal skills are not up to par so keep the insults to yourself.
> heres a before shot
> 
> 
> ...


metal skills up to par or not. you still did a good job bro


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> metal skills up to par or not. you still did a good job bro


thanks i appreciate it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down the all metal today.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now for the first coat of bondo


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started with the passenger side while the bondo sets


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut a nd started shaping the tailpan and tacked it in


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> thats the truth. not many of them REAL friends around anymore


Hey Im around big Paul, just 5 hours away... Great work by the way Paul...Cant wait to see the bomba out there brotheruffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> i am gonna put in a different type of taillight other than the stock ones once the panel is done


nothing beats custom parts and stuffuffin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

pics by manny


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Hey Im around big Paul, just 5 hours away... Great work by the way Paul...Cant wait to see the bomba out there brotheruffin:


thanks Dave i appreciate that how u doin Brother?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> pics by manny


nice pics


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down the bondo and primered it. still needs some work but the hardpart is done now its on to the other side


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished welding in the passenger side and joining the 2 panels together


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

grinded down the weld and applied the first coat of all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this has been the hardest part of the build so far. big thanks to Manny for lending a hand and putting in work when my fustration level was at its peak. i will finish sanding the all metal and laying on some bondo then i will be pulling the body off the frame and starting the suspension. will be putting in a 4 link with a cnotch and bridge for the rear cylinders and a mustang 2 front end


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> thanks Dave i appreciate that how u doin Brother?


Doing pretty well Paul...I can only eat like a 3 year old girl which is good for my health so I cant complain...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> this has been the hardest part of the build so far. big thanks to Manny for lending a hand and putting in work when my fustration level was at its peak. i will finish sanding the all metal and laying on some bondo then i will be pulling the body off the frame and starting the suspension. will be putting in a 4 link with a cnotch and bridge for the rear cylinders and a mustang 2 front end


wow thats nice Paul...Loving the mods on this baby...I have a hard time liking stock old bombs...Love the way you are doing up this one brotheruffin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded down the first coat of all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pushed the car out of the garage today to clean up and position it for the body off


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ready to pull the body off


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> pushed the car out of the garage today to clean up and position it for the body off


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

REGAL81 said:


> LOOKING GOOD


\

thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

looking good.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Coming out great man, keep up the great work, there's nothing like driving a fat fender Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Funny stuff, I'm also about to re-lift the body from the frame this thursday. :x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> pushed the car out of the garage today to clean up and position it for the body off


doesn't look like you have enough clearance for skirts..........:dunno:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> doesn't look like you have enough clearance for skirts..........:dunno:


thats not the rearend i will be using. thats the one that came with the car looks like a camaro rear. it is WAY off


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok so its time to pull the body off the frame. big thanks to Manny John Jerry and Angel for comin by and helping out.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

frame out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

nice tranny crossmember just a piece of angle iron


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

body standing alone


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny clownin as usual striking a pose


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

camaro rear that is WAY off centered with the gbody replacement behind it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> i had the outside of my rim powdrecoated. not sure if i wanna do the other rims?????????


i like that its really cool


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> thats not the rearend i will be using. thats the one that came with the car looks like a camaro rear. it is WAY off


cool major progess bro. keep it going and it will be in paint prison soon...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> cool major progess bro. keep it going and it will be in paint prison soon...


yeah im planning on doing all the chasis work over the next 6months or so. then the body will go back on for the final body work then paint


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Good job Paul, glad you guys pulled it of without harm or any damage. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah im planning on doing all the chasis work over the next 6months or so. then the body will go back on for the final body work then paint


will be checking infor the progress for the frame work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that the body is off the frame its time for the fad work. the frame is in overall good shape with the exception of 1 piece of rot right under the body mount


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i wanted to fix this first so i cut out the rot








found a pice of scrap layin around








cut and fit it in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded and grinded down









primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny came by today and put in some work prepping the gbody rear for the 4 link


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

out with the old rear


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are a couple of shots of me in action taken by Manny the inspiring photographer


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bolted in the brake booster and master cylinder. i think i am going to have a issue with the tranny x member


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put some time in today.centered the gbody rear and bolted it to the leafs. once the 4link gets here i will be set to put in in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted the frame with black rustoleum


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam this is a good build GL homie coming out real nice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

lots of progress, builds coming along nicely


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

took the front end out to finish painting the frame. i have a new camera and the pics are kinda bright


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished painting the frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put the stock front end back in just to keep the frame rollable


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

took the motor off the stand and put the motor mounts on. i will be dropping the motor in tommorow to test fit and mock up a tranny mount


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

lookinh good man uffin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

test fit the motor today and the summa ma bitch fits


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

need a tranny mount so Manny and I took a stock double hump crossmember from my old 68 and did some modifications to fit









cut the ends off


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

look what we found inside


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

caught Manny getting a taste lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded some 4x2 angle iron to it and drilled some holes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

manny in action


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

in and mounted


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> welded some 4x2 angle iron to it and drilled some holes


looks like a trailor hitch........:rofl:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> looks like a trailor hitch........:rofl:


who cares what it looks like as long as it holds up my tranny:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

havent done much work the past few days. but i did manage to start running the brake lines


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

my driveshaft isnt long enough gonna have to add a slip yoke


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

*Looking Good Paul!*


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

DirtySanchez said:


> *Looking Good Paul!*


thanks Martin. puttin in work still got alot of work left


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

starting the rear 4 link tommorrow pics will follow


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut and welded the 4 link trailing arms today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

also welded the powerballs


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished the bake line to the rear end


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also made all the distributer wires and found the right set of exhaust manifolds


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

I MUST SAY GOOD BUILD HOMIE I AM STILL WORKING ON MY 49 CHEVY 4Door...gething ready to do a front disck convertion....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Elbomberaso said:


> I MUST SAY GOOD BUILD HOMIE I AM STILL WORKING ON MY 49 CHEVY 4Door...gething ready to do a front disck convertion....


thanks 
the fron setup will be my next move once the rear is done


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

made the lower brackets for the lower rear trailing arms with a piece of 3 inch wide c channel


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

set them on the rear end and tacked in place and so far no clearance issues


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny striking a pose for the camera


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heading down to Aruba for a few days with my wife and daughter for some r&r but i will continue once i get back


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

man said some r and r..........lol enjoy q t with the fam.........


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

* ~KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE~*:nicoderm:


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

Been a while:drama:, but I see you guys haven't stopped putting in work. You guys are getting it done. _*Looking Good.... Still...*_.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks guys should have the 4link done by the end of the weekend then onto the rear bridge


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks guys should have the 4link done by the end of the weekend then onto the rear bridge


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

subscribed and envous 
:drama:


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see this car finished! Good build


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 link coming along nicely......


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> 4 link coming along nicely......


thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started the bridge today i am using a 4 inch piece of c channel


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am using a piece of 3 inch round tubing to keep the mini coils in place


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

done and in place seems to fit great gonna wait till i do a cnotch before i weld it in


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


>


I think I have to put one of these in, my pedal feels a bit spongy btw love the build so far keep us updated :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Hialeah56 said:


> I think I have to put one of these in, my pedal feels a bit spongy btw love the build so far keep us updated :thumbsup:


do you have pwer brakes mounted on the frame? if so everyone i spoke to said those are a must


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> done and in place seems to fit great gonna wait till i do a cnotch before i weld it in


nice


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

today i did one side of the c notch. i bought a prefab cnotch on ebay but i didnt like the look so i decided to make my own out of round pipe just cut it in half and bam 2 cnotches


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

marked the frame and cut it out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

set it in and welded it







\


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

i like what your doin'
how much drop did you gain with your c-notch?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hopndropdownunder said:


> i like what your doin'
> how much drop did you gain with your c-notch?


not really much at all actually i really didnt need to cnotch cause the car wont lay frame cause of the gas tank

but i thought its better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> not really much at all actually i really didnt need to cnotch cause the car wont lay frame cause of the gas tank
> 
> but i thought its better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it


good philosophy man! this gunna turn out tight!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

TTT.....!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> not really much at all actually i really didnt need to cnotch cause the car wont* lay frame cause of the gas tank
> 
> *but i thought its better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it


don't slam it on the tank to hard or you will loss gas room for crusing


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Looking good..


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished up the passenger side c notch today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also tacked in the bridge and the power balls to check all clearance issues before the final weld in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

pinion angle on the rear looks to be almost prfect. unfortunatly i dont have a driveshaft yet that fits so ill have to make any final adjustments at a later time


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Great Build !!!!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

A lot of work done, keep up the great job..


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Great job


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for all the kind words. i have the trunk cut out to pass the cchannel i am going to add shocks to the rear of the car to prevent any sway issues. all the brake lines and fuel lines are ran i will putting the body back on the frame by weeks end hopefully


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i decided (after talking with Manny) to put shocks in the rear to help make a smotther ride. i bought some lower shock brackets to weld to the rear off ebay and will use a 1/2 inch grade 8 bolt and 2 inch c channel to make a upper mount


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded them to the channel i used for the hydraulics bridge


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

opened


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

frame is back under the body


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put the body back on the frame today.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thank you Manny for all your help


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> put the body back on the frame today.



looks sick


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh shiiiiit!! Lookin very good!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

made and mounted the battery rack


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice progress


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to cut the floor out to allow the 4 link bars to lay out shaped some sheetmetal to cover the holes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started to lay down some heat shield insulationbefore i add a carpet


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny and i did some brainstorming and mocked up my setup. im not posting pics until i have the complete setup mocked up amd in 2 adex dumps short. just a quick shot of the tanks im using


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

going aircraft..... or new style that looks like the aircraft setup?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Black magic osn pumps


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

NYC68droptop said:


> put the body back on the frame today.




thats looks awesome man, great job:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Great work Paul. .!!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: looking good !


----------



## trippin' (Mar 5, 2012)

bodywork looks good for your first go around





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/336378-topless-47-a.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> Black magic osn pumps


thats a nice setup.... my homie told me about it for my bomb


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a sneak peak of the setup. once its done there will be NO visible hoses or hardlines othwer than the ones that will have the adex wires in them.
wanna thank Manny for his help and ideas on this setup also big thanks to Mike (Strickly1) for all his help with getting me all the fittings i needed i am still in the beginning stages but this is the general idea of what it will look like


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

it is still missing 2 adexs that i am waiting on from Andy


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> heres a sneak peak of the setup. once its done there will be NO visible hoses or hardlines othwer than the ones that will have the adex wires in them.
> wanna thank Manny for his help and ideas on this setup also big thanks to Mike (Strickly1) for all his help with getting me all the fittings i needed i am still in the beginning stages but this is the general idea of what it will look like



This is gonna look good. Already is in fact. Keep it up.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work bro, keep it going. Any contacts for the Black Magic OSN set up? looking for something like that for my wagon.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

blue57 said:


> Nice work bro, keep it going. Any contacts for the Black Magic OSN set up? looking for something like that for my wagon.


sorry dont have any connections for the osn setup. i actually bought these a while back from some dude on here it was a good deal so i didnt let it go


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

just went thru the whole topic mad props homie gonna be a badd ass ride


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NYC68droptop said:


> put the body back on the frame today.


wow man.. havent checked this topic in a while. 
This is looking badass man. nice work.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

bombs united!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

mustang 2 front end came in today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

out with the old. for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to trim the xmember a little. thanks Manny for the pics


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

frame trimmed


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

good work fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> mustang 2 front end came in today



Looking good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow!! nice!!! more pics of the new suspension!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

stock front coil perch


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

front cylinder perch


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to do some trimming and gringing to get the crossmember to fit but its done and in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

steering wheel i got on ebay..a 14 inch chain.


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> front cylinder perch


thats some clean welding bro!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hopndropdownunder said:


> thats some clean welding bro!!!


thats but i cant take credit for that that was welded like that when i bought the kit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i put the spring perches in today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

primered








painted


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bolted up the rack and pinion


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

primered the tubular arms will paint them tommorrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking great big Pauly!!!uffin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looking great big Pauly!!!uffin:


thanks Dave.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i assemble the front end today and everythings in.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

driver side done


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hod rod guy told me thAT i wouldnt clear thirteen inch rims with the 11 inch rotors i told him ill take my chances. guess what ? they clear


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

front end in i just cant mount the cylinders yet i need to make cups to fit these small springs


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

still need to do a alignment so the rotors may look a little off


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

real cool bro!!!!! loving it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

this weekend in nyc the inspiration to the 49 fleetline!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> front end in i just cant mount the cylinders yet i need to make cups to fit these small springs


Like new, :thumbsup: This is gonna be a smooth ride. Good work Paul.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

wheels r on cylinders are in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next up is to fix the front rotted body mounts


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:
keep on going !


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

waiting on parts and changed my mind about the blue. so i just painted the motor the old school chevy orange
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/solowpaul/49%20fleetline/102_0335.jpg


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

npazzin said:


> why?


i painted the dash blue and had one of my supremes powdercoate dthe same color blue and i just didnt like it. so i figured paint the motor chevy orange to keep the old school theme going. probably gonna do a black paint with heavy silver or white flakes and the blue motor wouldnt fit s it had to go


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> i painted the dash blue and had one of my supremes powdercoate dthe same color blue and i just didnt like it. so i figured paint the motor chevy orange to keep the old school theme going. probably gonna do a black paint with heavy silver or white flakes and the blue motor wouldnt fit s it had to go


black should look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i painted the dash blue and had one of my supremes powdercoate dthe same color blue and i just didnt like it. so i figured paint the motor chevy orange to keep the old school theme going. probably gonna do a black paint with heavy silver or white flakes and the blue motor wouldnt fit s it had to go


god choices.....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finally got the front body mounts today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started with the driver side cut out only the part i needed


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

trimmed the existing mount to make way for the other


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

clamped the mount in place ready to weld


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded it in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

primered and painted will do the passenger side tomm


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice fit


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

*Still lookin Good, Gonna be one nice* _*fine *_*ride...**...*:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

did the passenger side today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

clamped in place


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

welded


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

primered and painted


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow man your doing a really good job, caint belive I missed this whole topic but I just went threw the whole build and caint wait to see this car done.:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

all that work comes from the heart. lowriding is in this dudes vains. never worked side by side with someone like him. gonna miss u big dogg.
dont get all mushy now! hahahahahahha


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> all that work comes from the heart. lowriding is in this dudes vains. never worked side by side with someone like him. gonna miss u big dogg.
> dont get all mushy now! hahahahahahha


thanks Dogg i really appreciate that. there will never be another team like the two of us in that garage. i know u gonna do big things in Louisville make sure u let them know whats up. love u Manny (no ****).


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Psycho631 said:


> Wow man your doing a really good job, caint belive I missed this whole topic but I just went threw the whole build and caint wait to see this car done.:thumbsup:


thanks bro lmk if u ever up in the bx ill give you the sneek peek


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

dropped the motor in today had to trim the body to frame mount to fit the exhaust manifold other than that it dropped right in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut another turn off the front dropped another few inches.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next up is the steering shaft im waiting on some universal joints


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

so i got in the 3 steering joints and a steering shaft support and i put it in and didnt like the outcome. i should have listen to Manny from the beginning and notched the frame.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i followed Mannys advice and notched the frame so i had to remove the motor


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the notch in the frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i cut some metal to fill in the notch


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the sides filled. i ran out of argon gas but like a ass i coninued to weld.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the steering rod with universal joints in. everything clears with no rubbing.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i took the steering rod and welded it back together just so i can mock up the notch i will pyut a new shaft on once i get it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:love it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished the notch today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

new steering shaft is in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

steering shaft painted black


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

where u at son?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

NICE BUILD! I JUST PICKET UP THIS 50 AND WAS LOOKING FER SOME PARTS IF U NO N E BODY!!!!

VISOR
SKIRTS
PASS SIDE REAR FENDER TRIM
SIDE DOOR TRIM!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> NICE BUILD! I JUST PICKET UP THIS 50 AND WAS LOOKING FER SOME PARTS IF U NO N E BODY!!!!
> 
> VISOR
> SKIRTS
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put the motor back in and started the wiring on the car. like i said before i am using a steering column out of my old 85 regal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

it all looks like a big bowl of colorful spagetti


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

wired up all the gauges


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

connected all ignition wires and the car now starts with the key


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea buddy see you this week!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

coming along nicely


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished running all the wires motor and igntion headlight and taillights and brake light switches are all wiered upo and working


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also installed the gas pedal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

gauges light up with the headlight switch


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

volt meter guage is working


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

altenator is wired and installed. it is one i had laying around doesnt look great but will do for now


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next up i will be working on the column shifter for the transmission. its not a clear shot if it dont work i will go with a new floor shiftwer


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

build is going nice


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everybody


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put some more time in today putting the front fenders on first i sprayed the inner fenders with some rattle can black










this inner fender was a little rotted i cut enough out for cylinder clearance. i am on the lookout for another inner fender but this will do for now


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put the driver side fender on and ran the wiring through the fender .i want the engine compartment as empty as possible so i am hiding all wiring


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

driver side


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

passenger side


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

front view


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent some more time in the garage today put the headlight housings in and wired in the headlight plugs


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted the hood hindges and the headlight buckets


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i then put the bulkhead fittings in for the front cylinder hard lines


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i didnt make the harlines yet so i just connected some hoses in


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent some time putting in a shifter cable i bought a lokar cable kit it came with a bracket that bolted to the steering column. it looked like shit installed so i decided to make my own bracket
heres a pic of the bracket that came with the kit


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i made the bracket using a piece of cchannel and piece of the steering rod that was left over i bolted it to the firewall


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres what the column looks like once i am 100 percent sure im using this i will trim the excess


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the bracket that bolted to the tranny


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet.....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

keep up the good work homei


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks fellas Alex give me a call if you want that front end. i will hold on to it until u can get here i will just leave it outside so the quicker u get it the better for you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i bought a "bolt in" aluminium radiator was supposed to be a drop right in but thats not the case


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i had to cut the bottom of the radiator support to get it to linre up with the mounting holes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

got it set in and bolted


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

connected some flex hoses to the radiator


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i bought a "bolt in" aluminium radiator was supposed to be a drop right in but thats not the case


i bought one of those and had the same problem. in up finding an og rad. in good condition for $25 on c-list.....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> i bought one of those and had the same problem. in up finding an og rad. in good condition for $25 on c-list.....


i still have the stock radiator. i didnt want totake a chance of it being no good and it didnt have a tranny cooler on it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

mountedthe headlights and wired them in the are working along with the brights


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also mounted the electric fan


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i put the trunk latch in place and welded it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i bought a new rear bumper filler a while back on ebay i finally got around to drilling the holes and bolting that on


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i mountd up the front visor it amazing to me how this one part gives the car a whole different look


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i next made some plaque mounts out of 3/8 steel tubing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i still have the stock radiator. i didnt want totake a chance of it being no good and it didnt have a tranny cooler on it


you could have take it to a radiator shop and they test them for free to see if it still good and you could have bought a tranny cooler and bolted it up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i mountd up the front visor it amazing to me how this one part gives the car a whole different look


having the visor on does give the car a whole new look. it's like getting a new haircut


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i finallyfound a front bumper filler worthy of buying sanded and primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i went with a poly gas tank because it is 2 inches smaller in depth than the stock one. its a universal tank made by tanks in so im sure it wont bolt right in. here it is all prepped with the new sending unit and filler neck attached


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also painted the visor.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that my boy Manny moved to kentucky it is time to break in my new partner










she had to take a break to bust a move


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the hood was put back on the car i cant get the springs on but i really havent tried


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here is the grill it is in bad shape i put some elbow grease in it and its a little better i cannot find a decent one for sale that is priced reasonable so it will do for now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> here is the grill it is in bad shape i put some elbow grease in it and its a little better i cannot find a decent one for sale that is priced reasonable so it will do for now


drop it off @ the chromer and they will get it right for you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah thats what im thinking


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah thats what im thinking


thinking waste time go for it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

this guy LOL


Coca Pearl said:


> thinking waste time go for it


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

looks great Paul cant wait to see it in person .


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> this guy LOL


:fool2::sprint:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks like its comming along pretty quick now looks good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> looks great Paul cant wait to see it in person .


thanks Jimmy probably wont be for another year or so


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

drove the car out into the street to take pic


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin real good there


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sweet ride bro. 

Fleetline To The Top!!

Old School C.C. 

Rollin Thru!! *:nicoderm:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> drove the car out into the street to take pic



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

making some nice progress.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> drove the car out into the street to take pic



looking good..:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:car is coming together like ass cheeks.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone for the positive feedback


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

today i mounted the taillights i mounted them a little lower than the factory location


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also made a speaker panel for 4 6x9s i am way past the "booming" system days but i still want some beats in the car


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also took the inside window trim and door trim and sanded off that awful orange color and primered them


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Paul, car looks dope man great job ! Can you give mt number to the homie with the blue 64 4 door ( back doors are suicide ) i have a couple questions for him. Thanks man and Im ready to cut the RIVI.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

JOVEN619 said:


> Hey Paul, car looks dope man great job ! Can you give mt number to the homie with the blue 64 4 door ( back doors are suicide ) i have a couple questions for him. Thanks man and Im ready to cut the RIVI.



thanks cant wait to see that rivi juiced


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to chenge the rear springs. car was sitting to low and when it was layed out the gas tank was scrapping the ground. i bought a set of mini coils from someone on LIL. i decided to cut the springs 3 inches higher than the ones that were in there


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am finished wiring up the car. i had a little trouble with the signal lights. i could get them to flash. found out that when u have led lights that u need to chwnge the standard flasher for an electronic "no load" flasher. after getting the new flasher it still didnt work????? turns out the electronic flasher can only flow current one way. a standard flasher doesnt matter which way the current flows. my trouble was that my aftermarket wiring harness had the flasher harness wired backwards


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a shot of just the running lights on in the front of the car


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Cars looking real good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> heres a shot of just the running lights on in the front of the car


looks good.............:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Firme. Much respect :drama:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


> drove the car out into the street to take pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone finally after waiting for a few months my Adex collection is complete


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that all the adexs are here i will start mocking p my setup and making panels for the trunk


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NYC68droptop said:


> drove the car out into the street to take pic


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> thanks everyone finally after waiting for a few months my Adex collection is complete


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finally finished mocking up the setup on the bench.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD PAUL!!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

looking good homei ttt


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

took some time to help a friend with his cracked frame on his 64. its all done now and back to my build. next up is the exhaust. i am gonna run a dual cherry bomb exhaust. i am not equipt with a pipe bender so i will be piecing it together. here is the beginning with a 90 elbow straight pie and a 45


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are the 2 cherry bombs


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i bought these exhaust flanges so i will be able to unbolt the glasspacks from the rest of the exhaust


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i mated the flange with the cherry bomb and welded it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

going to sound nice with dual cherries. setup is looking good as well


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished the driver side exhaust today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres some random pics while the car sits on jackstands during the exhaust fabrication.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice build homie. It's come a long way!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

passenger side exhaust on the bench getting welded together


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hanging


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next on my agenda was to close in the rear bridge.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i took a piece of 1/8th inch sheet


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut some top pieces and welded them together


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

whats up Paul!! Looking good brother!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

test fitted in and bolted it to the battery rack and the trunk floor i didnt want to weld it in cuase i want to be able to remove it for acess to the shocks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

all primed ready for some rattle can black


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> whats up Paul!! Looking good brother!!


not much here bro hows things ur way? how u doin?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Marking so I can read tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

pix going to be coming soon of it raised and lowered.....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted the trunk black


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started making the panels for the trunk


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

panel shot


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

placed to the pumps in the trunk to get a idea of the look


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Looks dope man. Whats you'd eta? Gonna be ready for spring?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

JOVEN619 said:


> Looks dope man. Whats you'd eta? Gonna be ready for spring?


im not sure hoping for the summer of 2013 but something like this i will not rush so when its done it is


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished hardlining the setup


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

not that all the lines are made and everything is in its time to break it down and start the work on the tanks. first thing i did was to get them sandblasted.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry for the shitty pic. after the blasting i saw the tanks had alot of imperfections so i layed on some all metal filler


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded them down as smooth as possible


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that they are all filled and smotthed out i layed down some 2k primer. this will be the first time spraying 2k primer from a spray gun.









sprayed them and wet sanded them 2 times before i did the final wetsanding. total time i have in these tanks to this point is 5 hrs which isnt that bad for my first time.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here they sit all wetsanded and really smooth. hopefully gonna lay down the base coat. i am going with a gm imperial blue basecoat with a lighter blue flake. i have never prayed paint or clear from a spray gun so i will be learnign as i go


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

good progress. best way to learn is to start with small projects


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

layed down the first coat of paint and it was a big FAILURE. i thought the tanks were rready but they werent alot of imperfections showed through


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

not really sure what went wrong cause when they were in primer none of these flaws showed through


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

im kinda glad i have to start over cause i am not liking the color blue its just a little to dark for me. so next a sanded them all down and started over.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a shot of the dash which came out the worst of all 3 pieces i tried to paint


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i also started to primer the car. the car is not ready but being this is all new to me i figured i can teach myself some technique. i am learning alot as i go along


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> layed down the first coat of paint and it was a big FAILURE. i thought the tanks were rready but they werent alot of imperfections showed through



looks like a moisture problem, atleast that was my problem when my painting did this. You got a filter on gun?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> looks like a moisture problem, atleast that was my problem when my painting did this. You got a filter on gun?


i do have a filter on the gun but i have a feeling its not the right one for painting i will take a pic and post it. that really does make sense because i didnt see any of this until i layed the paint on.


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

You might be running too much reducer in your base, that or the primer is old and or wasnt cured fully


----------



## face/off (Oct 7, 2009)

Just read the entire thread great work man looking very nice !!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

64imp-lowlow said:


> You might be running too much reducer in your base, that or the primer is old and or wasnt cured fully


i let the primer cure for 2 days before i sprayed te paint. the paint supplier told me the mixture was one to one


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> looks like a moisture problem, atleast that was my problem when my painting did this. You got a filter on gun?


this is the filter i had on the gun


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> this is the filter i had on the gun


took that one off and put this one on and i think that was my issue thanks for the help


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sprayed the tank again today and it went on nice and even. this is the color blue im gonna go with


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> took that one off and put this one on and i think that was my issue thanks for the help


yeah thats the right one.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> sprayed the tank again today and it went on nice and even. this is the color blue im gonna go with


tank came out nice. like the color.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOTSA GUD INFO IN THIS BUILD! MAD PROPS FER GOING ALL OUT ON DA BOMB!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

second coat on this one went on so much easier than the first. almost no drips.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

dashboard id done also


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I like your style. Now i need a good couple of hours to fully check the whole 40 pages!!


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Great build!! Had a 49 back in the days, really awesome cars!


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice car good luck on it.


----------



## ondafloor1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great build cant wait to see it out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am waiting on parts from Black magic and flake from ebay i decided to prime the roof. i sanded it down and put on a coat of bondo


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sanded it down smooth


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

first coat of 2k primer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

spent more time primering the car i sanded it down


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

after the primered dried i brought the car outside into the sunlight and i could see SO Many flaws and waves in the body that i think i and going to have to fix.i havent figured out how to do that yet so anyone has any ideas just lmk


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i finally got the bullet motor end caps from Black Magic so i sanded those and primered them along with the slowdowns and the osn blocks. i am going to paint those the same color as the tanks and dash


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted them today


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

thats a nice color blue, you putting in some major work :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

vouges17 said:


> thats a nice color blue, you putting in some major work :thumbsup:


thanks i am trying


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i sprayed the parts with the flake and clear


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the dash board flaked out


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the osn block and bullet end cap


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i will wet sand them today and attempt to polish the harlines and reassble the pumps


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What a great deal I'm glad I found it better late than never


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> i sprayed the parts with the flake and clear


Looking good Paul.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i sprayed the parts with the flake and clear


the flake is giving it a big difference....:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i let the clear coat sit for a week before i did the final wetsand and polish heres the dash


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i started to assemble the pumps


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i brought the hardlines to a friend of mine to polish


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

nice built homie,,,its helping me do mine,,heres mine 49 styleline delux
dash








and








i will cut it some day


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

elsylient said:


> nice built homie,,,its helping me do mine,,heres mine 49 styleline delux
> dash
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha haaaa !!!!!! I see u homie


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Dash looks good diggin the blue.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

assembled the pumps today


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

setup is in i just need to do some fine tuning and ill be ready to test it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Clean ass work homie,

Pretty good especially since you're learning all this as you go :thumbsup:!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thank you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put in some more work. i made a new hardline fitting mount out of steel so i can paint that along with the pump and adex hardline mounts
primered


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

flaked out
sorry for the shitty pic


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i aslo make side panels for the trunk and covered them. i used battery bulk head connectors so i can hide the solenoids behind the panels i also put a cutoff switch as a quick disconnect


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are the hardline connectors that i will use to run a hardline from the adex to this bracket. i took a hydraulic bulkhead and cut one end off of it. there is take on the mount so i didnt chip the paint during the mock up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is what the fitting looks like cut with a wire in it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

these are the connectors i am using to wire the adex i call them bullet connectors.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here is what the setup looks like almost complete i have to make a panel for the trunk floor before i can finalize the setup and test it. again sorryfor the shitty pics


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finally after a few mon ths of work i finished the setup added oil and its a working setup


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i will be making my door panels


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats some good progress and clean work


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I can wait to see it finished, keep up the good work!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> finally after a few mon ths of work i finished the setup added oil and its a working setup


hella clean


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Setup lookin good!! Keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next up f0r me was to make some interior door panels. so i started out with a cardboard template


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i transfered the templates to 1/8th inch thick masonite.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i screwed them all in. not sure how im gonna cover them yet so stay tuned


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am gonna order a headliner and all the window tracks this week


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice progress your making homie


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

stared to finish up the dash board. i took some black crushed velour material and put it on the loxer half of the dash


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next i took to of the dash plates and i am painting them to match the dash


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> stared to finish up the dash board. i took some black crushed velour material and put it on the loxer half of the dash





NYC68droptop said:


> next i took to of the dash plates and i am painting them to match the dash


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking good


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn! Lots of work getting done here; keep at it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

have you started any of your wiring yet? I'm rewiring my ride, it seem to be a pain it the ass and started going like clock work. Got all wires laid out in one day. Then going to go back and start connecting


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

NYC68droptop said:


> finally after a few mon ths of work i finished the setup added oil and its a working setup


 Set up works great I hope mine looks this good!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> have you started any of your wiring yet? I'm rewiring my ride, it seem to be a pain it the ass and started going like clock work. Got all wires laid out in one day. Then going to go back and start connecting


yeah the car is all wired up signal lights head lights taillights everything works


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Set up works great I hope mine looks this good!!!!


thank you i appreciate that


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Your setup came out clean. Like the way the way you did the hardlines.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> yeah the car is all wired up signal lights head lights taillights everything works


I had to pick up a few light sockets, and switches to finish up my wiring. Thinking about going with a aooooogh horn


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i finished the dash today. i know i will get shit for this but i think i am going to mount my radio in the middle.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> i aslo make side panels for the trunk and covered them. i used battery bulk head connectors so i can hide the solenoids behind the panels i also put a cutoff switch as a quick disconnect


been thinking of mounting one of these on the center console in my 95 caprice. I keeping it a simple lift and lay 2 pump 4 dump 4 battery setup with front/back & individual corners. I bought a welder style quick disconnect when I get my setup but with being a big guy I can't reach under the seat when in the car and I don't want it laying on the passenger seat out in the open. Do you wire this type in just like a regular quick disconnect?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

caprice on dz said:


> been thinking of mounting one of these on the center console in my 95 caprice. I keeping it a simple lift and lay 2 pump 4 dump 4 battery setup with front/back & individual corners. I bought a welder style quick disconnect when I get my setup but with being a big guy I can't reach under the seat when in the car and I don't want it laying on the passenger seat out in the open. Do you wire this type in just like a regular quick disconnect?


yes this gets wired the same way


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> i finished the dash today. i know i will get shit for this but i think i am going to mount my radio in the middle.


in the middle like under the dash or cutting the dash? Mount it in the groove box.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Coca Pearl said:


> in the middle like under the dash or cutting the dash? Mount it in the groove box.


x2 glove box


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> in the middle like under the dash or cutting the dash? Mount it in the groove box.


i wont have to cut the dash just the grill. i have a old one that i cut already so its not that big of a deal.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

glove box would be dope. your preference though.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i covered my door panels today


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I finished the front and rear door panels


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I also cut the radio into the dash panel. I know I am probably gonna hear shit for this but I don't give a shit


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I called in my assistant for some help today and I must say she loves helping me in the garage


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

she also asked me if she could hit the switches


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I ordered the headliner from the national chevy ass should be here for the weekend


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

good goin bro, turnin out real nice!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

got the headliner and unfortunately when I got this car it didn't have a headliner in it. I bought some headliner bows off ebay thinking I would be able to use them. I had to cut and weld a few of the to fit but the headliner is sagging a little. I will keep it in like this until I can find the right headliner bows


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice work. its going to sag a little but more tight.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I actually found a guy parting out a 49 fleetline 2dr that I bought the headliner bows from so I will be redoing the headliner install next week


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

NYC68droptop said:


> I actually found a guy parting out a 49 fleetline 2dr that I bought the headliner bows from so I will be redoing the headliner install next week


whats up bro your doin a great job on your build, do you happen to have the trim that goes on top of the back quarter panel


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bro your doin a great job on your build, do you happen to have the trim that goes on top of the back quarter panel


what trim are you talking about?the beltline moulding? yes I have it but I will need it


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:drama:Looking Good Nice Color


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

NYC68droptop said:


> what trim are you talking about?the beltline moulding? yes I have it but I will need it


yea thats what I need can you let me know if you run across another one


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

I might have one which molding is it?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice build


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

KingsWood said:


> Nice build


thank u


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, interior 70" style


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I finally got the right headliner bows. haven't been doing much work though I am dealing with some serious family issues and kinda lost my drive for the time being. but I will get motivated again real soon


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

keep yo head up an yo ride low! uffin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

npazzin said:


> keep yo head up an yo ride low! uffin:


Thank you. I'll get back on it soon


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

my wife is 6 months pregnant with our second child. we found out 2 months ago that the baby has a congenital heart defect called hypoplastic right heart syndrome or hrhs for short which means the right side of the babys heart is not growing and she will need a series of 3 open heart surgeries within the first 2 years of her life. it has been very rough for my wife and as we are trying to deal with this. this is why I have lost my motivation on this build. we have come to terms with it as time goes on and we are taking it day by day. I finally got back in the garage and I am now continuing with my body work.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I am starting with the driver side front fender which has a few dings in it that I have hammered and dollyed out as best I could and layed down what I hope to be the last coat of all metal filler to make this fender laser straight


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

im sorry to hear that bro, my nephew was born with downs and a hole in his heart! but keep your head up! it was the saddest shit ive ever seen when they rolled a baby out of the operating room, but the doctors did a great job an now(years later) his heart is fine! I know that shit is hard to deal with, but don't loose your faith! im sure the doctors/the lord will come through for your child as well!!! Ill keep yall in my prayers!


NYC68droptop said:


> my wife is 6 months pregnant with our second child. we found out 2 months ago that the baby has a congenital heart defect called hypoplastic right heart syndrome or hrhs for short which means the right side of the babys heart is not growing and she will need a series of 3 open heart surgeries within the first 2 years of her life. it has been very rough for my wife and as we are trying to deal with this. this is why I have lost my motivation on this build. we have come to terms with it as time goes on and we are taking it day by day. I finally got back in the garage and I am now continuing with my body work.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

don't lose faith paul, we are praying for you and your family and everything will turn out fine. we are standing by your side. if you need anything let me know. talk to you soon homie!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

npazzin said:


> im sorry to hear that bro, my nephew was born with downs and a hole in his heart! but keep your head up! it was the saddest shit ive ever seen when they rolled a baby out of the operating room, but the doctors did a great job an now(years later) his heart is fine! I know that shit is hard to deal with, but don't loose your faith! im sure the doctors/the lord will come through for your child as well!!! Ill keep yall in my prayers!


thank you for your prayers.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

daoriginator64 said:


> don't lose faith paul, we are praying for you and your family and everything will turn out fine. we are standing by your side. if you need anything let me know. talk to you soon homie!


thanks Manny I will not loose my faith. I know you are thre if and when I need you. lloking forward to your visit back here


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

been spending a lot more time back in the garage. my wife hasn't givin birth yet but we both have come to terms with what we are dealing with. I also have a friend stopping by to teach me the right way to do body work. we both agreed that we will remove most of the filler work that I have already done and re do it. it is a lot of work but I want it done right and if that's what needs to be done than so be it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

he has spent a few hours with me in the garage and in just a little amount of time I have learned a lot. he has been doing body work for a very long time and he is very good at what he does. the first thing we did is put all the electric and air tools away cause from this point forward it will all be done by hand. with the exception of removing all the prior body work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the front clip is all done and straight so now its onto the doors. we found the littlest pinhole from rust so I cut it all out and weldied in new metal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

I don't like using air/electric tools when I do body work. It's good that you're willing to start all over again though and learn, good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

I would read through every page except I be tired, but I just wanted to say this:
You are doing an incredible job and I like the Do it yourself attitude. I'm still in highschool but i only have one more year, and I want to go to a school afterwards to learn welding. you inspire me plenty. Did you teach yourself to weld yourself or did you have a little prior experience?
Check out my build thread if you want to...subscribing to this. Looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

56ponchopiano said:


> I would read through every page except I be tired, but I just wanted to say this:
> You are doing an incredible job and I like the Do it yourself attitude. I'm still in highschool but i only have one more year, and I want to go to a school afterwards to learn welding. you inspire me plenty. Did you teach yourself to weld yourself or did you have a little prior experience?
> Check out my build thread if you want to...subscribing to this. Looking forward to the outcome.


I knew how to weld before I started this car but I never welded sheet metal before. I never went to school or anything I just picked up a welder and taught myself. the most important thing about do it yourself u need to take your time and you need to be willing be to start over if needed. I have done the body work on this car for the third time but I know this time it will be done right


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Just to give you some motivation bro....it's builds like yours and the other guys who on here who build masterpieces out of their backyard and garage that inspire others to tackle on a project that continues to breathe life into this lowrider culture. I remember the first time I seen your thread acouple years ago and my reaction was like "oh man I cant wait til this dude finishes this bomb"...after I seen your struggles with building it, it inspired me enough to go out pick me up a bucket bomb and I have no knowledge in bodywork, welding, or even anything car related. When folks tell me that I should just take it to a shop to do the work for me...I remember the brothers on here who continue to strive on creating THEIR OWN masterpiece while they tack on with lifes daily struggles...anyways just some motivation for yall homie. Keep building!*


----------



## LOPEZWERKS (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm impressed with how quickly you've taken to body work. I've been following your thread and have seen the progress you've made and the skills you've developed. Keep up the great work! Looking great!


----------



## Ilowrideinmygarage (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice build


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok its been a while since my last post. I am very happy to say that my newborn daughter made it through her first open heart surgery and is doing very well at home with us. I have been slowly working on the bomb every free minute I get.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here a pic of the doors all done


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next it was on to the roof. it wasn't it bad shape just a little wavy


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

driver side quarter almost done i had my friend Tonoi help me with this cause i couldn't get it straight


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now im on to the passenger side i have to strip all the primer and bondo that i put on before to start from scrath again


----------



## mafiacustomz (Nov 12, 2013)

This looks like a hell of a lot of rust a lot of filler and even more F-BOMBS. I bet you said the same thin I did when looking at the first pics its not that bad. After you started stripping it not bad turned to OMG so much shit work and rust. Its come along way and looks really good.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

mafiacustomz said:


> This looks like a hell of a lot of rust a lot of filler and even more F-BOMBS. I bet you said the same thin I did when looking at the first pics its not that bad. After you started stripping it not bad turned to OMG so much shit work and rust. Its come along way and looks really good.



yeah man this car had aloft rust and shitty work done. I have now done body work three times but I assure you this the body is perfectly straight this time. you gotta practice till u get it right and that's what I did


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been working on the car here and there. my friend has Tonio has also been coming by to help out. after I stripped down the passenger side we layed in some filler to get the body straight


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't know why I cant post pics but I will as soon as I figure out whats going on


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> I have been working on the car here and there. my friend has Tonio has also been coming by to help out. after I stripped down the passenger side we layed in some filler to get the body straight


When doing things yourself and for something's you don't know. Work at until you get it right is a learning experience. Keep going forward in my book your doing good work on the bomb homie......:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

does anyone know why I cannot post pics in here anymore? I use photbucket and can no longer copy and paste my pics in here. the problem is layitlow cause I can post pics this way in chevybombs


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

To the top for another fleetline 2 dr , aint nothing finer, then a fleetliner


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

not much to update yet. been dealing with some serious family issues. my 6 month old daughter had her second open heart surgery so haven't had the time to work in the garage. I had a friend coming by to help with the body work but he opened up his own place and took on some work to make himself some money so he hasn't been here. he got some nerve trying to make money. lol... now that the weather is getting better I will get back on it


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Family is always first,Hope everything goes well with your daughter.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope everything goes will with your daughter. Time will come that you will get chance to work on the bomb


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks fellas she is recovering very well. we have created a facebook page for her if anyone is interested in following her progress. its called sophias heart journey


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Joined the page, my Prayers go out to you and your fam.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

56ponchopiano said:


> Joined the page, my Prayers go out to you and your fam.


thank you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

still cant post pics from photobucket and im not sure why sorry guys


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

try using tinypic.com


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

tiny pic don't work either


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

? i think it may be my home computer


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Imgur.com


That site is very good to upload pix. 

Just use the "BB CODE" STYLE n copy paste.. ive been doing body work on my 46 truck my self...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok haven't been in here in a while but I will try posting pics using my iPad. I have done a lot of work since my last pic posts. We couldn't get the trunk pan lined up properly so we decided to cut the tail pan out and drop it down a 1/4 inch so the trunk lines up perfectly


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

[/URL


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Now that the pan was rewelded in the trunk lines up perfectly


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

This was about the time Tonio opened up his own shop so I was back on my own. This was also about the time that my little girl had to have her second open heart surgery so a few weeks went by without any progress


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Once my little girl was home it was back to the car. I finished the bodywork (sorry no pics). Then I primered the car.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

One the primer was all set it was time to start the paint. I was very nervous at this point cause I never painted before. I asked a few people for some help but didn't get any. Went to my local paint supply shop bought the base and clear asked a shitload of questions and watched a few YouTube videos.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Finally grew some balls and let loose and painted the car. First 2 coats really looked like shit but after the 3 rd coat everything seemed to blend very well. Then I layed 2 coats of clear coat it went on really think and there were a lot of runs and orange peel so I decided to stop there. I am gonna wets and the mistakes out and then spray another coat of clear with flakes.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

[/URL


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

What is everyone's opinion on the supremes? Should I keep them or go with a cross lace?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lace for me


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

NYC68droptop said:


>


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/276808-cross-laced-rides-only.html


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the supremes? Should I keep them or go with a cross lace?


both are nice.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> Finally grew some balls and let loose and painted the car. First 2 coats really looked like shit but after the 3 rd coat everything seemed to blend very well. Then I layed 2 coats of clear coat it went on really think and there were a lot of runs and orange peel so I decided to stop there. I am gonna wets and the mistakes out and then spray another coat of clear with flakes.


The paint really comes together at the 3rd coat. The runs and orange peel will come out when your wet sanding the car to buff it


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

NYC68droptop said:


> Finally grew some balls and let loose and painted the car. First 2 coats really looked like shit but after the 3 rd coat everything seemed to blend very well. Then I layed 2 coats of clear coat it went on really think and there were a lot of runs and orange peel so I decided to stop there. I am gonna wets and the mistakes out and then spray another coat of clear with flakes.


Watch your edges n corners when u wet sand n buff. Don't cut all the way through the clear. If u do though u can dust a little color over the spot u went through then clear over it with the flake. If u don't it will look fucked up n might lift on u


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Lace


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I fucked up big time today. I tried to paint over my mistakes and it really looks like shit. I also tried to lay down some flakes in the clear and I fucked that up also. At this point I am gonna sand down the whole car and start agin.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Can some one explain the proper way to spray flakes. I am using .008 flakes and a 1.8 tip in my gun with 45 lbs of pressure at the gun. When I sprayed the flakes today my gun kept clogging and then spitting chunks out. I was told to use a filter in the gun but when I took the filter out it was clogged with flakes. Also what is the easiest way to sand the clear off ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

45 psi at gun, or at gun tip?


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

don't worry, I screwed up big time too. My paint is all scratched and burned from HAND polishing.... Only heavy polish and a coat of Johnson's paste wax seems to hide the issues. Will never look professional and body filler sucks, but it's only practice and not a show car. 
One day I'll lay on a decent paint job with a paint gun and block and everything and REAL clear coat


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> Can some one explain the proper way to spray flakes. I am using .008 flakes and a 1.8 tip in my gun with 45 lbs of pressure at the gun. When I sprayed the flakes today my gun kept clogging and then spitting chunks out. I was told to use a filter in the gun but when I took the filter out it was clogged with flakes. Also what is the easiest way to sand the clear off ?


This tutorial was helpful when I did my first flake job,good luck it's not easy.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/25902-step-step-flake-icepearl-job.html


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Spent the last week,wet sanding off all the clear. Finally have the car all prepped and ready to paint it again.
Then I fucked up again. Not quite sure what caused this to happen but it happened all over the car. Gonna have to sand it down again and try again.:banghead:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's another shot of my mistake...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

From what I've learned before it's from the base coat but then again that was over ten years ago


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Feather out the wrinkling use a 2k primer to reprime. Prep the panel again, make sure you are using the proper reducer. Don't lay the base on so heavy. What happened was the solvent from the basecoat softened what you sprayed over causing it to wrinkle and the edges to lift like. This is what Bradford was talking about in the post above.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

just went through the whole topic. great pics and work. Keep it up.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i gave up on the Idea of painting the car myself. I gave It my best shot but I wasn't prepared for what was In volved. I now have brought In another guy to help me. first we had to fix the lastest fuck ups. pics to follow


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is the car reprepped for paint for now the 3rd time


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

On the trailer headed to the paint booth.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

In the paint booth


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Heading Back home


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> Heading Back home


Paint work came out nice. This looks like a vintage picture. From the 50's or later


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sorry no progress. I moved to get my daughter into a better school district. I been working in the new garage trying to get it setup for me. previous tenants were using it for storage. garage is almost done and I will get back to working on the car in the next week or so


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bad ass build!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok finally getting back to work on the bomb. Before I brought the car over I had to do some work in the new garage.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I hung my old regal hood on the wall


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Rear windows in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Front window moldings and visor is on.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good, bro. It's coming along nice. Nothing like a fleetline.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Nice bomb


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

he's back


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Finally back to work on the car. I bought a grill and front and rear bumper from the bumper depot in Palmdale ca. I highly recommend them great chrome and great customer service.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Grill and bumper installed


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I also had the electrician come in and run me a 220 line. Now I have my welder and compressor set to do


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> Grill and bumper installed


:thumbsup:


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Sup bro Just finished reading your whole thread, you have a sweet ride and i like your willingness to teach yourself. I have a 52 Belair hardtop that I plan to do myself thats gonna need all the same work. Its my 3rd project as im currently working on my 2nd project a 63 hardtop impala that i have done all on my own. Keep up the good work Homie!


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

looks good bro


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

NYC68droptop said:


> I moved to get my daughter into a better school district.


Yup. Whenever I get a house I always make sure the schools are good for my daughters too.

Your car is coming along great.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


I'm in a deep freeze here in NY. A lot of snow and freezing temps have been keeping my fat ass in the house. As soon as the weather gets above 40 I'll get back out in the garage


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> I'm in a deep freeze here in NY. A lot of snow and freezing temps have been keeping my fat ass in the house. As soon as the weather gets above 40 I'll get back out in the garage


Can't say I don't blame you. With the weather being in the 40's I will still be in the house. Damn going outside


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Finally been putting some work in. I bought all new side windows and put them in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I also got in the carpet and put that in also.
.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Next up will be the seats. I am gonna order all new padding and covers and I will try to do it myself. Now that the weathers getting warmer I can pull the car out and wet sand and buff it then put all the moldings back on. Then I can start driving it and work out all the bugs.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I am selling this grill if anyone is intrested


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

The car has been wet sanded and buffed now she's ready to get all mouldings put on


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Took the car out of the garage for a photo op. Started putting on the freshly polished mouldings.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Not really feeling the supremes anymore. I think I may go with color matched cross lace if I can get a set at a decent price


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Paint work came a very nice. The supremes give it and old skool look. With the cross laces will look nice as well


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Put some tru's on it..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> Not really feeling the supremes anymore. I think I may go with color matched cross lace if I can get a set at a decent price


the supremes look good but it would look good with spokes to


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Crosslace would set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Run some Mcleans on it


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Been putting in some work. I have the majority of the mouldings on


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Started on the seats


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Sanded and painted


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Put all the new padding on


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's a little before and after shot


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Car is gonna be at drastic BBQ this weekend...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of it at the show


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Charging the batteries getting ready.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

The car is still not running right (carb issues) and it's not registered so I trailered it there. Just bought the trailer it was a great deal so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

4 years of blood sweat and tears went into this build and the day I get to take it out is finally here. This is not a show it is a BBQ but all the lowriders in the northeast go.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Not sure why these pics are posting upside down


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 1728378


Looking good NYC68droptop.You gave this Fleetline a second life. Hope you get that carb issue worked out.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 1728378


Major props go out to you and the work you did on this Fleetline.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Major props go out to you and the work you did on this Fleetline.


Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Put some cheap seat covers on because at this point I can't afford the ones I want yet. Still haven't insured or registered the car yet I Have a lot of priority bills that need to be taken care of first but now that I have a trailer I wanna bring the car to some shows.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Here are some random pics from the Drastic cc BBQ. Up next is the Lunatics cc BBQ sept 13th


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin real clean'


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 1742833


Nice work. She's come along way.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Sucks to say but I think I have to sell this car. Anyone interested make a reasonable offer.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> Sucks to say but I think I have to sell this car. Anyone interested make a reasonable offer.


no way around that? 
you put in a ton of work,,,,, once she`s gone, someone else will finish her off and claim the credit for the work


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> ok here we go. i was bit by the bomb bug helping my friend Manny build up his 50 deluxe. after searching endlessly i finally found the car that i wanted. i with the help of DirtySanchez went up to the woods of NY to pull this one out and save her. i found the car on ebay and after bidding and not winning i got a message through ebay that the winning bidder was a deadbeat.


excuse me from poking my nose in your reasons, but im talking from regreting SELLING cars in the past


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> Sucks to say but I think I have to sell this car. Anyone interested make a reasonable offer.


I wish there was but my daughter is sick she has a congenital heart defect has been through 2 open heart surgeries and needs more. The medical bills are piling up. Because I go to work everyday and pay my taxes I DO NOT qualify for any government assistance.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NYC68droptop said:


> I wish there was but my daughter is sick she has a congenital heart defect has been through 2 open heart surgeries and needs more. The medical bills are piling up. Because I go to work everyday and pay my taxes I DO NOT qualify for any government assistance.


thats bullshit. Fucked up government should lend a hand.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NYC68droptop said:


> I wish there was but my daughter is sick she has a congenital heart defect has been through 2 open heart surgeries and needs more. The medical bills are piling up. Because I go to work everyday and pay my taxes I DO NOT qualify for any government assistance.


damn it
has to be someway to get help


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Car has been sold. It's on its way to the UK. Thanks to everyone who followed my build thread over the past 5 years


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful build by a beautiful family. You all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Keep you faith in God bro. Good luck homie...


NYC68droptop said:


> I wish there was but my daughter is sick she has a congenital heart defect has been through 2 open heart surgeries and needs more. The medical bills are piling up. Because I go to work everyday and pay my taxes I DO NOT qualify for any government assistance.


----------

